# Branch Warren 7 Weeks From Olympia



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Just seen some pics of Branch coming into the Olympia, unbelievable.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Siiiiick!...........


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ask him to stand relaxed and side on..

it was actually this dude that inspired my turtle thread..

i dont see perfection i see see ruined..

i love to hear a member who has one defend GH guts.

yeah i`m in a grumpy cnut mood today..


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

More down to insulin abuse rather than gh.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i stand corrected... 

i`ll settle on distended gorilla gut then...

if anyones wondering what i`m on about..go to a show... probs need to be the finals or the brits to get some good examples tho..

you`ll feel sorry for the poor sods who`ve worked theyre arses off and not place..

you`ll be shocked at what you see unflexed on stage..

you will of course be inspired when you see a package thats put together right


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, I prefer 90's bodybuilding to today's lot, too much emphasis on mass


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahhh lol but whats wrong with both?

look out for a dude i know, david gayle aka KP 6"6 with size and aesthetics...

loves ALL his compounds lol and looks great still..

its not wrong to aspire to monstrous size as long as you pull it off with matching aesthetics..

i spose it should be the judges in general i should be moaning about..


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I wish I have those lats, those legs look uncomfortable to walk

yeah I agreed with Cal and Yan


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll probably get a lot of disagreement about this but after seeing that fat bloated looking jay cutler winning the last time I think the whole olympia thing has went in the totaly wrong direction.

Totaly agree about bodybuilders 10 years ago having a completely better look, it seems to be about the bigger the better now.

Branch's legs are f*kin huge though and still have respect for them for their dedication and self discipline, I'd say the olympia judges are more to blame.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

kind of repeated alot of which was already said, should've read the thread before posting I suppose.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i`m guilty off that alot...

ahhh speedreading lol


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I think HGH is the culprit, you have distenders in the stomach that enlarge and other organs, I should really say over use of hgh, it is not common but then massive amounts of growth are not common, I also think it is responable for the heart problems encountered but thats just my opinion......


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

all that extra weight and he can't even stand on his own two feet heard he had a little fall in atlanta and broke his leg...no more olympia wooooops!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, I'd heard Branch is outta the "O", although I'd also heard he wasn't in it anyway as Trish is pregnant!??

Branch does have some siiiiick Legs, although if anyone has seen Ben Pakulski!?? OMFG!!

He could be the next big thing! Reminds me of a cross between Jay Cutler & Dave Fisher!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m bored lol


----------



## WhatsYourExcuse? (Jul 17, 2011)

Unfortunately he's out of the Olympia. Tore his quad tendon. Will be back to defend his Arnold Classic title.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't know if it's been said or told already branch warren is out of this years Olympia torn quad muscle...he must be gutted.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Don't know if it's been said or told already branch warren is out of this years Olympia torn quad muscle...he must be gutted.


Yes, the previous post said it.

You really don't give a s**t about Musclechat anymore, LOL


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`m bored lol
> 
> View attachment 2376


Thats the dude!!! F**kin impressin the shite outta me at the moment!

QUAD-DAMN!!!!!.....and those feckin calves!


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Neil R said:


> Thats the dude!!! F**kin impressin the shite outta me at the moment!
> 
> QUAD-DAMN!!!!!.....and those feckin calves!


4D legs lol!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

im not a fan of typical bb er physiques but his is fooking cracking


----------



## WhatsYourExcuse? (Jul 17, 2011)

View attachment 2381


Quadrasaurus


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Yes, the previous post said it.
> 
> You really don't give a s**t about Musclechat anymore, LOL


Soon as I write I see it but couldn't be asked to erase it lol


----------



## stumpy1466867921 (Sep 6, 2004)

Branch Warren Out Of The 2011 Contest!


----------

